# Spitfire vs Firestorm



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys,this is my first post here.Im new to the sport of coyote calling,im going to buy a Foxpro.Dont know which to choose,Spitfire or Firestorm.I wonder how the volume compares between the two.Lots of wide open spaces here in west Texas.Thanks for any advice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The spitfire is pretty loud,even though I rarely use the loudest setting. the foxpro site should list output decibles and if they don't I'm sure that a note to them or a call to customer service would answer all your questions.


----------



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply youngdon,i'll do that.Dont want to pay $220 extra for the bells&whistles,but do want to make sure it has plenty of volume.Once again,Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out the prairie blaster and fury while you're there. I'm fairly sure that they have a lot more volume. I will say tha I bought a TOA 8ohm horn speaker and plug it into my spitfire when I am in wide open country, it about doubled the volume and is bi-directional.


----------

